# Tank Solo XL - Lug Width Question



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello Cartier fans - It appears the Tank XL lug width is actually 23mm, but given the limited strap options of that width, I'm assuming most use 22mm aftermarket straps on this. I just put a 22mm brown leather strap as shown and there is a slight gap. Has anyone had issues popping spring bars out by using 22mm straps? It feels secure but this is my first tank and I thought I'd get some feedback here! Also, I've searched plenty and haven't found a sufficient thread discussion this yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmacc91 (Jan 7, 2021)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Hello Cartier fans - It appears the Tank XL lug width is actually 23mm, but given the limited strap options of that width, I'm assuming most use 22mm aftermarket straps on this. I just put a 22mm brown leather strap as shown and there is a slight gap. Has anyone had issues popping spring bars out by using 22mm straps? It feels secure but this is my first tank and I thought I'd get some feedback here! Also, I've searched plenty and haven't found a sufficient thread discussion this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, was thinking of getting the XL but I am worried to use 22mm strap and have it look stupid.. maybe getting the large but I like this bigger version. What's your experiences with this? Does 22mm work with this xl?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

I sold this a while ago but the 22mm straps I used work well. Tiny tiny gap but never bothered me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

